
YouTube may have suppressed videos of Tulsi Gabbard following Clinton spat - maynman
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/youtube-may-have-suppressed-videos-of-tulsi-gabbard-following-clinton-spat
======
campfireveteran
YT algorithms suppress anything that doesn't support advertisers, a neoliberal
viewpoint or the tastes of the viewer... this leads to personalized filter-
bubbles that doesn't expose the viewer to controversial, unpleasant facts, or
complete and nuanced reports. Tulsi, Grayzone, Jimmy Dore and blancolirio's
in-depth analysis of aircraft/pilot news gets swept under the rug because it's
considered "sad content." Meanwhile, conspiracy theorists, crazy creepy people
who make weirdo videos to troll and scare children and mainstream clowns who
avoid real issues like climate change get to monopolize eyeballs. Oh, and then
there's the creator extortionists who admit to filing phony abuse and
copyright strikes. So if you want to make millions on YT, be like PewDiePie,
make "happy" content that doesn't offend anyone or discuss anything real.

In my mind, if individual creators wanted a bigger share of ad revenue and
fair treatment, they ought to band together and form a video social media co-
op that forces YT to reform their evil ways.

